
What ad blocker do you use on Android? - krikris
Looking for free ad blocker for Android without exceptional ads
======
edge_2049
I prefer ad blockers having the ability to block ads in apps, not just inside
a browser, I started with Adguard, but since they're subscription base, I
switched then to similar but free option called Stopad,
[https://stopad.io](https://stopad.io) works cool for me

------
gvb
I disable JavaScript on all sites and then whitelist the sites I'm willing to
accept JavaScript on. The whitelisted sites are sites with whom I have an
ongoing relationship. For example, HN which uses JavaScript to expand/collapse
comments.

This is nearly 100% effective.

Most sites are usable (usually _a lot more_ usable) with JavaScript disabled.
On some sites the layout is not as the site intended, but is still usable
(often have remember to scroll down to see the content). A few sites refuse to
serve content without JavaScript. Mostly I ignore those sites. Some times I
enable JavaScript temporarily to read their content, but I usually have
"buyer's remorse" after seeing the (low) quality of their site's content.

------
DrBoyfriend
I use AdGuard. It's a paid solution, but I got a lifetime subscription for two
devices and they do a really great job with regular updates. It has saved me a
ton of mobile bandwidth over the years. It doesn't require root and it works
across all your devices apps, not just the browser.

~~~
krikris
I started to use StopAd. Don't like AdGuard, had complains previously. StopAd
is a one app which blocks ads on every browser on my phone (don't blame me, I
use one browser for work and one - for personal stuff).

------
lodart
DNS66 is available on F-Droid and doesn't require root ;)
[https://f-droid.org/app/org.jak_linux.dns66](https://f-droid.org/app/org.jak_linux.dns66)

------
Akujin
AdAway but it requires root so it can block things via the hosts file

